# Java > Dveloppement Web en Java > Servlets/JSP >  JaspertReport coupe Apache

## mattrixx

Bonjour  tous,

Voil j'ai enfin terminer mon projet il fonctionne nickel et j'arrive  gnrer mes document avec jaspertreport et iReports

par contre j'ai un "bug" que je n'arrive pas  comprendre et  rsoudre  ::(: 

une fois que je lance la mthode pour gnrer mon pdf, il me le gnre bien mais aprs si je regarder dans ecplise j'ai mon tomacat qui est stoper, je dois donc re lancer le projet aussi non il ne fonctionne plus.

avez vous dj eu le cas, avez vous une piste pour rsoudre cela ?

je vous met en annexe le code de ma classe

Encore merci  tous,



```

```

----------


## DevServlet

Chelou ton pb, tu utilises eclipse + tomcat pour deploier ou juste tomcat dans ton test?

----------


## mattrixx

> Chelou ton pb, tu utilises eclipse + tomcat pour deploier ou juste tomcat dans ton test?


oui c'est bizard.

je lance le projet via run as dans eclipse, mais je comprend pas pourquoi

----------


## florentB

Est-ce que c'est pour un rapport en particulier ou pour tous les rapports JASPER ?

Peux-tu poster le code de ta page JASPER ?

----------


## DevServlet

Testes un peu ton appli hors eclipse voir, en d'autres termes copie ton war manuellement sous tomact, redemarres le manuellement et refais le test.

----------


## mattrixx

Bonjour,
oui j'ai cela sur tout les rapports.
pour le war j'essaye surement ce soir car ici je n'ai plus accs  ma db  ::(: 
voici le code :


```

```

----------


## mattrixx

> Testes un peu ton appli hors eclipse voir, en d'autres termes copie ton war manuellement sous tomact, redemarres le manuellement et refais le test.


Voil j'ai refait le test et mme uniquement le serveur Apache et le war, cela donne la mme chose  ::mur::  ::mur:: 

As tu une autre ide ?

----------


## DevServlet

Que disent les logs de tomcat? fichier catalinat.out

----------


## mattrixx

> Que disent les logs de tomcat? fichier catalinat.out


voici les logs, j'y comprend pas grand chose  ::(: 



```

```

----------


## DevServlet

Ce serait visiblement li  une fuite mmoire, c'est une erreur connue sous jdk6 et tomcat6, t'as un exemple de rsolution ici Faut avoir le reflexe de lire les traces d'execution et eventuellement demander la rponse  google avec ces traces  ::D:  .

----------


## mattrixx

> Ce serait visiblement li  une fuite mmoire, c'est une erreur connue sous jdk6 et tomcat6, t'as un exemple de rsolution ici Faut avoir le reflexe de lire les traces d'execution et eventuellement demander la rponse  google avec ces traces  .


je ne comprend pas trs bien, peux tu m'endire plus ? je suis en tomcat 7 aussi et non 6, je comprend pas  ::(: 

comment  tu vu cela ?

----------


## DevServlet

Quels sont tes framework utiliss? Pour voir cela, tu copies l'erreur, notamment cette ligne  

```
created a ThreadLocal with key of type [java.lang.ThreadLocal]
```

c'est elle qui signale l'arret brutale de ton serveur et tu mets dans google, t'auras pleines de personnes qui l'ont eue. C'est pas sorcier  ::roll::

----------


## mattrixx

> Quels sont tes framework utiliss? Pour voir cela, tu copies l'erreur, notamment cette ligne  
> 
> ```
> created a ThreadLocal with key of type [java.lang.ThreadLocal]
> ```
> 
> c'est elle qui signale l'arret brutale de ton serveur et tu mets dans google, t'auras pleines de personnes qui l'ont eue. C'est pas sorcier


sorry de faire le boulet, je dbut vraiment dans cela et je ne voyais vraiment pas ou tais le problme et comment tu l'avais trouv je demande.
cette ligne ne me dit vraiment rien

je vais regarder sur google

niveau framework je n'ai que log4j et jasperreports, pour autant que cela sois des framework  ::(: 

je voulais juste savoir pour la prochaine fois, c'est par l'erreur que l'on apprend.

----------


## DevServlet

Je t'ai envoy un lien qui te dit comment rsoudre ton pb, utilises tu JSF ?

----------


## mattrixx

> Je t'ai envoy un lien qui te dit comment rsoudre ton pb, utilises tu JSF ?


non je n'utilise pas de jsf

pour le liens j'essaye mais cela ne fonctionne pas non plus  ::(: 

je suis en jsp qui appel un servlet qui lui appel une mthode de mon modle qui elle fait le traitement pour la gnration du pdf

voil en rsumer

je viens de passer en tomcat 7.0.16 mais rien ne change  ::(:

----------


## DevServlet

Et si tu utilises tomcat 5 avec jdk5, ca donne quoi?

----------


## mattrixx

> Et si tu utilises tomcat 5 avec jdk5, ca donne quoi?


je n'ai pas essayer mais cela va me pos des problme car j'utilise des servlets 3.0 c'est dj pour cela que j'ai du passer en tomcat 7  ::(:

----------


## DevServlet

Ce souci de perte mmoire est visiblement apparu depuis la tomcat 6, comme je pensais, ce tuto aussi en parle. Bouquine un peu la dessus, je ne peux mieux t'aider sorry.

----------


## mattrixx

> Ce souci de perte mmoire est visiblement apparu depuis la tomcat 6, comme je pensais, ce tuto aussi en parle. Bouquine un peu la dessus, je ne peux mieux t'aider sorry.


Yes, grce  tes infos j'ai trouver le problme.
en ralit dans mon code j'utilise ceci 



```

```

Qui ouvre une fenetre avec le document, et quand je ferme la fentre du pdf alors il coupe tomcat, pourquoi ? je ne sais pas, mais le problme viens de l

encore merci pour ton aide

----------


## Joffrey H

L'ajout de false a viewReport rgle le problme.

JasperViewer.viewReport(jasperPrint, false);

----------


## mattrixx

Super merci pour l'info

je vais y regarder mais pour l'instant je vais refaire l'app en jsf avec jpa pour tester  :;):

----------

